# the 'Tassie Devil' in Jarrah and Maple



## wombat (Aug 9, 2014)

As the title suggests, the Tasmanian Devil a 'palmy' style catty in a splitframe ( no weak cross grain ) of Jarrah with a maple and Jarrah swell. Just for a change I thought I'd give it some home made black paper micarta fork tips, a brass lanyard hole finishes it off. In hind sight I probably should have had a little strip of micarta down the middle instead of the maple, oh well too late and I still like how it came out anyway.




Suits tubes or flats.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2014)

VERY nice!!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Great looks.


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 9, 2014)

That's a nicely made little critter getter Walter.
Your joint work is tight and admirable.

Will that be for plinking or hunting?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2014)

Very nice Walter!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2014)

Classy looking, Walter !


----------



## wombat (Aug 9, 2014)

FWBGBS said:


> That's a nicely made little critter getter Walter.
> Your joint work is tight and admirable.
> 
> Will that be for plinking or hunting?



I'm a just an inner city backyard plinker, but it can certainly be used for hunting!


----------



## frankp (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

